# branché en permanence sur secteur?



## davidcaro2 (21 Février 2004)

Juste une petite question?

J'ai donc mon ibook depuis 3 semaines, et je voudrais savoir si il n'y a pas de risque de laisser l'adaptateur secteur branché en permanence à la prise murale? même sans le brancher l'ibook dessus?

Dans le meme style, la borne airport extreme, peut on la laisser allumé 24h/24h ?

Pas de risque d'usure prématuré? j'avais lu quelque part de certaine faiblesse sur les alims portable

merci 


Merci


----------



## albin (21 Février 2004)

pour le chargeur pas de probléme tu va consomé un peu d'électricité pour rien et pour le borne airport moi j'ai un premiére génération et elle est allumé tous le temps depuis prsque 3 ans donc pas de PB.
a+


----------



## vincmyl (21 Février 2004)

Mon PWB est toujours branché sur secteur


----------



## davidcaro2 (22 Février 2004)

merci


----------



## Mulder (22 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mon PWB est toujours branché sur secteur


Idem, depuis 1998 j'ai toujours laissé mon WallStreet branché et la batterie se porte plutôt bien.


----------



## vincmyl (22 Février 2004)

Oui ne te tracasse pas pour ca


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Février 2004)

La seule précaution que j'ai prise concernant mon Alu12" est que j'enlève la batterie quand je suis sur secteur, comme ça je suis sûre que les "micro-charges" ne l'embête pas. Je prend vraiment toutes les précautions possibles avec la batterie, car vu que je suis tout le temps à droite ou à gauche, la batterie, c'est la vie...

Donc mon conseil : si tu laisse l'iBook branché sur secteur, enlève la batterie une fois chargée, c'est tout.

Sayou nara !


----------



## vincmyl (23 Février 2004)

Ah bon? Moi je la laisse tout le temps...c'est un peu embettant comme manip...


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Février 2004)

sauf que laisser la baterie reste la meilleure protection contre les coupures de courant...


----------



## Gallenza (23 Février 2004)

Normalement la batterie est conçue pour ne pas souffrir du fait que l'ordi est sur secteur une fois chargée, par contre l'alimentateur secteur qui vaut quand même mille balle n'est PAS fait pour rester branché si l'ordinateur est éteind, vous pourrez remarquer qu'il chauffe quand même, et ça correspond un peu à faire tourner un moteur à vide, c'est pas géniale je crois...


----------



## vincmyl (23 Février 2004)

Mais moi je ne l'éteind jamais, je ferme le capot pour qu'il soit en veille


----------



## davidcaro2 (23 Février 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Normalement la batterie est conçue pour ne pas souffrir du fait que l'ordi est sur secteur une fois chargée, par contre l'alimentateur secteur qui vaut quand même mille balle n'est PAS fait pour rester branché si l'ordinateur est éteind, vous pourrez remarquer qu'il chauffe quand même, et ça correspond un peu à faire tourner un moteur à vide, c'est pas géniale je crois...



Ben , mon adaptateur secteur est branché en permanence, même quand l'ibook marche de façon autonome, et il ne chauffe pas du tout

Exemple: il est resté branché toute le nuit sur la prise sans l'ibook, et après avoir lu ton post, je me suis dis tiens bizarre le mien est completement froid

Ou alors il est vraiment mort


----------



## davidcaro2 (23 Février 2004)

albin a dit:
			
		

> pour le chargeur pas de probléme tu va consomé un peu d'électricité pour rien



ben ça va, alors, j'ai la chance de travailler dans une entreprise ou on a des ristournes sur l'electricité


----------



## vincmyl (23 Février 2004)

Mon adaptateur ne chauffe pas non plus chez moi...


----------



## Goulven (24 Février 2004)

Idem pour moi, l'adaptateur ne chauffe pas. Mais merci à ce forum, moi je passais mon temps à brancher, débrancher, rebrancher pour aller de 100% à la zone rouge et retour à 100%... Je vais pouvoir maintenant le laisser branché en permanence!


----------



## Mulder (24 Février 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> je passais mon temps à brancher, débrancher, rebrancher pour aller de 100% à la zone rouge et retour à 100%... Je vais pouvoir maintenant le laisser branché en permanence!


Pas de doute, ça sera bien mieux pour la longévité de la batterie.


----------



## Goulven (24 Février 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Pas de doute, ça sera bien mieux pour la longévité de la batterie.



Ah bon? Je pensais justement l'inverse, à savoir que faire des cycles de décharge/recharge augmentait la durée de vie de la batterie... Tant mieux si c'est plutôt en laissant mon PB branché en permanence...


----------



## davidcaro2 (24 Février 2004)

heu, vous êtes sur de ce que vous avancez là !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je suis pas sur que brancher en permanence l'ibook sur secteur, fasse grand bien à la batterie.... mais bon je suis pas un specialiste.

Je prend juste exemple sur mon appareil photo (battery li-ion sans effet memoire) ma premiere batterie a tenu 2 ans avec usage fréquent, mais je la rechargeait uniquement lorsqu'elle etait vide. Je trouve ça correct

Qu'en dit officiellement Apple ???


----------



## vincmyl (24 Février 2004)

En tout cas moi je l'utilise sur secteur et rarement sur batterie et si elle est morte ...ben je la changerai


----------



## Mulder (24 Février 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? Je pensais justement l'inverse, à savoir que faire des cycles de décharge/recharge augmentait la durée de vie de la batterie... Tant mieux si c'est plutôt en laissant mon PB branché en permanence...


Une batterie est prévue pour un certain nombre de cycles justement. Alors moins elle en fait et plus longtemps elle dure. M'enfin bon ça reste la théorie.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Février 2004)

Ouai mais bon, si il faut a chaque fois enlever la batterie ...


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

Très schématiquement (pas très scientifique, mais dans l'esprit, ça ne doit pas être trop faux) : 

Dans une batterie, il se produit une réaction chimique dans un sens à la charge et une réaction chimique dans l'autre sens à la décharge. La réversibilité n'est pas parfaite et petit à petit, la réaction se fait plus mal. Plus on fait de cycles charge-décharge, plus on a de chance d'avoir une mauvaise réversibilité, c'est à dire une faible capacité.

Le discours "il faut décharger à fond" vient d'un phénomène particulier : "l'effet mémoire". Celui-ci tend à empêcher la batterie d'accomplir des cycles complets si on effectue souvent des cycles très incomplets (on ne décharge pas trop). La capacité de la batterie est là mais on ne l'utilise plus. Le fait de faire un cycle décharge-charge complet permet de remettre à zéro cet effet mémoire et donc de récupérer la capacité "normale".

Cet effet mémoire touchait fortement les ancinnes batteries (Ni-Cd si je ne dis pas de bêtises) mais d'après ce que j'en ai vu est très faible sur les batteries actuelle Li-ion.

Donc, la multiplication des cycles étant pénalisante et l'effet mémoire étant faible, il vaut mieux ne pas trop décharger, en tous cas pas à chaque fois. Peut-être faire une décharge complète tous les 6 mois est utile (je le pense, mais je n'en sais rien) mais tous les jours, c'est sûr que c'est pas bon pour la batterie, au moins quand on peut s'en passer.

Ceci dit, il peut y avoir des différences entre les modèles de batterie et entre les algorithmes de charge-décharge.

(La batterie de mon ibook palourde commence à faiblir un peu en temps d'utilisation : elle a 3 ans et demi et je l'ai rarement déchargé complètement)


----------



## Mulder (24 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais bon, si il faut a chaque fois enlever la batterie ...


Non, justement, il ne faut pas.


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Non, justement, il ne faut pas.



Je n'ai enlevé la batterie que 3 fois en 3 ans et demi : 2 fois pour ajouter ou changer de la mémoire, une fois pour mettre une carte airport  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est le logiciel de gestion de la charge qui gère la liaison chargeur-batterie, a priori, il est fait pour ça et connaît son boulot.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Février 2004)

Donc si j'ai bien compris, ce n'est pas dramatique de laisser le PWB sur secteur


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Février 2004)

Si je vous ai dit qu'il fallait enlever la batterie, c'est justement que je tenais ça d'un technicien de chez Apple, qui m'a affirmé que les micro-charges/décharges que le secteur donne à la batterie, c'est pas génial pour elle, quoi qu'on en dise... Enfin, vous faites comme vous voulez !


----------



## Mulder (25 Février 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> les micro-charges/décharges que le secteur donne à la batterie, c'est pas génial pour elle, quoi qu'on en dise...


Mais est-ce qu'il n'y a pas un "régulateur" dans la batterie pour éviter ça justement ?


----------



## Mulder (25 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Donc si j'ai bien compris, ce n'est pas dramatique de laisser le PWB sur secteur


Non.


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Si je vous ai dit qu'il fallait enlever la batterie, c'est justement que je tenais ça d'un technicien de chez Apple, qui m'a affirmé que les micro-charges/décharges que le secteur donne à la batterie, c'est pas génial pour elle, quoi qu'on en dise... Enfin, vous faites comme vous voulez !



Tout est possible dans ce domaine (je ne connais pas spécialement les batterie Li-ion) mais :
- normalement, le régulateur se débrouille ;
- beaucoup de batteries, basées sur plein de technologies différentes, dans des tas de domaines sont branchées en permanence, si c'était un problème gravissime ça se saurait, je pense.
- sans vouloir être méchant (mon incompétence dans le domaine ne me le permet pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je doute un peu qu'un technicien Apple soit vraiment spécialiste en batteries (déjà le fait de parler de micro-charges ou décharges ne me semble pas très approprié).

Il y a des sites internet qui parlent de batteries, certains (je n'ai pas les adresses sous la main semblent compétents et ils signalent souvent que les "rumeurs" qui courent sur les batteries sont souvent infondées.


----------



## vincmyl (25 Février 2004)

En tout cas moi je ne me tracasse pas et je l'utilise branché en permanence sur secteur


----------



## alex42 (7 Mars 2004)

mon ibook 600 est tjs branché... l'autonomie de la baterie n'est plus que de 13mn.... (après un peu plus de 2 ans d'ancienneté)
va falloir la changer....


----------



## vincmyl (7 Mars 2004)

Tu as jamais utilisé ton iBook sur batterie?


----------



## alex42 (7 Mars 2004)

Si, mais maintenant... ce n'est plus possible.

Est ce que quelqu'un a une batterie qui a duré plus de 2 ans sur Ibook ??


----------



## vincmyl (8 Mars 2004)

J'ai mon PWB que depuis 6 mois mais....je te tiendrai au courant


----------



## yret (8 Mars 2004)

Pour ma part, je pense tout de même qu'il faut de temps en temps un cycle complet de charge/décharge pour faire "travailler" la batterie .

D'ailleurs, les mobiles utilisent des batteries lithium, alors pourquoi n'est-il pas conseillé de les laisser au maximum sur secteur ?


----------



## yret (8 Mars 2004)

Voilà de quoi étayer et compléter ce forum:
xrings (batteries) 

Donc, il faut bien en toute théorie éviter de laisser sur secteur en permanence pour éviter les surcharges ...


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2004)

gdarea a dit:
			
		

> Voilà de quoi étayer et compléter ce forum:
> xrings (batteries)
> 
> Donc, il faut bien en toute théorie éviter de laisser sur secteur en permanence pour éviter les surcharges ...



En fait il faudrait savoir comment le mac gère la chose : s'il laisse la batterie en charge quand elle est pleine ou s'il coupe automatiquement la charge à ce moment-là (ce que fait un "bon" régulateur) : dans ce cas, branché ou débranché, ça ne change pas grand-chose. Ceci dit, quand le mac par exemple n'est pas utilisé, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de le laisser branché (il y a toujours des petits risques de surtension, d'orage, etc.).

Il est clair que sur certains "petits" matériels, la régulation doit être hyper-basique et dans ce cas, on peut avoir des pbs de surcharge. Sur les macs je ne sais pas.


----------



## yret (8 Mars 2004)

On est d'accord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faut donc se plonger dans les notices du mac !


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2004)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais maintenant... ce n'est plus possible.
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un a une batterie qui a duré plus de 2 ans sur Ibook ??



Palourde ibook 466 SE de bientôt 3 ans et demi, batterie d'origine. Je viens de le démarrer, la batterie affiche en gros 1h50 pour 63% soit une charge totale à plus de 2h30.

En fait, depuis que je l'ai mis à jour en 10.3.2, il m'affiche des durées un peu plus longues qu'avant (je n'ai pas vraiment vérifié s'il respectait ce qu'il disait).

Typiquement, je m'en sers branché quand je peux (mais je débranche à l'arrêt) et sur la batterie pour les trucs courts ou quand je n'ai pas de prise sous la main sans précaution particulière sinon d'éviter de décharger trop la batterie trop souvent.

PS. vu que depuis que j'ai commencé ce message (sur un PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je ne l'ai pas trop sollicité, il m'affiche maintenant 2h08 pour 61%. Je ne vais pas me plaindre.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Mars 2004)

Donc ca n'affecte pas trop la batterie, le fait de laisser le portable branché sur secteur?


----------



## Cricri (10 Janvier 2005)

Donc donc, un portable on peut l'utiliser sur secteur et/ou avec la batterie. Le mieux c'est donc de ne pas y penser. CQFD.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

une utilisation mixte, c'est ce qu'il y'a de mieux


----------



## Cricri (11 Février 2005)

Et quand on ne l'utilse pas ?


----------



## brome (11 Février 2005)

Mon PB Ti400 est branché en permanence sur le secteur, je l'utiliser en fait comme une machine de bureau, et ce depuis deux ans et demi.

La batterie tient le choc, et affiche encore une autonomie de plusieurs heures.

Je crois que la durée de vie d'une batterie Li-ion est d'environ deux ans. Je m'estime donc pleinement heureux que la mienne, à son âge, soit encore vaillante.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Mon PB Ti400 est branché en permanence sur le secteur, je l'utiliser en fait comme une machine de bureau, et ce depuis deux ans et demi.
> 
> La batterie tient le choc, et affiche encore une autonomie de plusieurs heures.
> 
> Je crois que la durée de vie d'une batterie Li-ion est d'environ deux ans. Je m'estime donc pleinement heureux que la mienne, à son âge, soit encore vaillante.



Effectivement, tu as pas mal de chance.
Je ne sais pas ce que donnera la mienne dans 2 ans


----------



## maxwell (11 Février 2005)

Concernant l'autonomie de la batterie, je confirme qu'il est preferable de faire des decharges complete ...

Pour l'histoire, apres avoir laissé branché mon ibook pendant une semaine, il a eu moins de 3 heures d'autonomie ... alors qu'avec des charges d'une nuit, il taquine les 4h !!

que mon experience serve aux autres !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Ben moi je suis casiment toujours sur secteur, et quand je passe sur batterie, je n'ai pas de perte significative d'autonomie


----------



## Gregg (11 Février 2005)

Et a quoi c'est du ?


----------



## olivomac (12 Février 2005)

86% de charge = 4h08 en utilisation mixte après 10 mois avec aussi bien des décharges maxi (autonomie restante < 10 min) que des cycles courts. Je suis donc d'avis de pas trop se poser de questions. De toute façon il faut savoir que deux batteries identiques avec le même usage auront une durée de vie différente car elle ne sont pas testées et que leur capacitées varient sensiblement d'une batterie à une autre.Il y a donc un facteur "pot" au même titre que des pixels morts.


----------

